# Hiring Someone to Haul Your Horse?



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
I was really hoping to be able to trailer our guys on my own this show season, but sadly that goal is not going to happen. I have found a husband and wife duo that hauls to shows, and is willing to haul our guys to a few over the summer. The rate is $70 per day per show, and the shows are a 30-45 minute drive away. Does this seem like a good rate? What questions should I ask? Are there any insurance obligations that I should take into consideration? So far I have been talking to the wife, who seems nice, but I am still going to ask for references. I am very particular about my horses, but really want to show a little this season!
Thanks,
Roo


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know what area you're in, but most places around me (I'm in MD) charge $1-2 per mile, each way. Personally, I wouldn't pay that fee but I'm not into showing.

Wouldn't you also be following them or leading them in your own vehicle? You'll be able to keep an eye on the situation.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Just googled it, both shows are right at 25 miles away. I would definitely be up front with the haulers, with family members probably driving behind. My mare always hauls well, but I was also worried that we would be picking up other horses along the way.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

That seems reasonable to me, keeping in mind that they have to stick around at the show and wait for you. I think for that rate it would be in the best interest of the hauler to definitely pick up another horse or two along the way.-
If you factor in all of their time (hook up trailer, drive to you, time to load, drive to show, wait at show, gas to drive back, then home to clean trailer and unload), if they just hauled your horse they are probably looking at making $10 to $12 an hour. Minus gas! I wouldnt do it for just one horse if I were them.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

@Skips, I was thinking of that too. I don't mind for my mare to haul with others as long as there is a sturdy divider in between.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Be careful with hauling companies. I've had my horse driven directly into a ditch off of a highway by a hired, professional hauler. 
I know of only a few companies I will hire to haul my horse. Other than that when I am trailering with someone it is usually a friend going to the same show or something. I have more friends who I would trust to haul my horse and their horse together than I know of hauling companies I would hire. Bonus is it's also a bit cheaper that way for both of you too.

Overall, be really careful who is behind the wheel with your horse in the back, and have their cell number if you need to call them and tell them to slow the H E double hockey sticks down and stop driving like an idiot.
Good luck!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Anebel! I plan to check references before making any decisions.


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you know any other horsey people who could recommend someone that they've hired in the past? I was in the same situation, couldn't find anyone who I was 100% comfortable with, but then I asked the owner of the barn I'm moving to and she gave me the name and number of the guy she's used for years and he is wonderful (at least he seems wonderful... we haven't actually made the trip yet but fingers crossed lol!). Could you ask around at your local tack shop or something for recommendations?


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a very good idea! This whole "hiring to haul" thing is very new to me. Before, we could count on tagging along with friends. Now I am around an hour away, so still making new horse friends in the area. I may ask next time we head to the feed store, as well as our farrier when she comes out week after next. The lady I have been talking to seems really nice. I found her via internet search. She said they hauled from 2006-2010 and stopped due to work. They have started again for extra $$.


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

If they stopped for a while you may want to ask to make sure they're still insured to tow a horse trailer. I don't know anything about how insurance works (I just pay for it lol) so whenever I ask I just tell them that (eg: "I don't really understand the whole insurance thing... but you have it right?") Better to sound silly for a minute than to have any problems with it later!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

References are good. Insurance is vital. If they don't have haulers insurance (here you can also get it thourgh EC) and they get into an accident, your horse won't be covered and that's your loss.
I pay someone to haul my horses all the time (she is picking up my colt from California and bringing him to Alberta in six days) and he is completely insured in her trailer. He also has extra insurance through my broker here as well. 
I took a $10,000 loss and learned the hard way. REALLY check into their insurance.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Is it that you don't have a trailer, or you don't have a vehicle to pull one?

If you have vehicle, I'd be tempted to rent a trailer, if there is anyone who does that in your area.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Long story short... My fiancé has an F250 (tow package installed), and my fiancé's parents have a 16ft Adams gooseneck. Now the problem is no one has towed before, and as I am not on the insurance policy, we are at a very disheartening standstill. Thus the quest to find someone to haul us, LOL!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Am I right that trailer liability insurance is just added on to the truck's policy? And that if you want it insured against damages then you have to add it separately?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Depends on your insurance company but yeah, that's how mine works.


----------

